# 14 school starting



## stopibs (Aug 20, 2004)

Hello, This site is new to me. I have been diunosed with ibs last september. Ever since it has been a long and strugling year. It all started at school after lunch with a super bad flue for 1.5 weeks. ever since I have ne







ver felt the same. I have been realy nervus lately because my first year in high school is starting next monday. It seams like no one knows how I feal. Is there anyone out there who is going through this? Scotter


----------



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

I am 12 and got diagnose when i was about 10. I know how you feel. I feel alone and like NO ONE understands. Knowing that others go through what I go through tends to make me feel a little bit better. I still don't know enough about IBS and my diet. Get books and read about different diets and different ideas about IBS. Get a backround with different opinions. If you find something you would like to try, ask your doctor first.


----------



## samantha145 (Apr 21, 2004)

I am 14, and i just started my Freshman year about 6 days ago. I'm pretty much self-diagnosed IBS-C, although my doctor did say i have chronic constipation, so im still trying to find out if its the same thing. I would recommend trying not to get stressed too easily.. i go to a therapist and that helps me sooo much. Like shopping and dropping said, ask your doctor first if there is anything you would like to try, just in case. Good luck, and know that there ARE people here who know exactly what your going through. I know this site has really helped me feel better about the issue.


----------



## white shores (Aug 30, 2004)

school is really hard to get through with ibs, but sometimes u can let the school nurse know about ur condition and she/he might allow u to use the nurse's bathroom. don't feel afraid to miss days of school because u feel terrible, jus don't make it a regular occurence. trust me i know exactly how u feel and i'm scared stiff for the beginning of skool. if u ever need to talk we are all here for u!


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

I remember that feeling, i'm 16, diagnosed at 13, and it was awful at first. I couldn't do anything with my friends without worrying about getting sick, and i wouldn't make plans...and school was hell. Sitting in a quiet room full of other people and no bathroom pass..eek. But I adjusted, and eventually learned my triggers, and found some drugs that work nicely, now 3 yrs later ive passed 8-10 grades, working on 11, and i can make it to school almost all the time. While I wouldn't say im symptom free, i can manage, it will happen for u too, just hold on and get through here and now, one minute at a time. Things will get better for you too.


----------



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm 15 and started my first yr in highschool..bout a month ago. and i let my ibs get the best of me. i've gotten so stress out about it and let me nerves get to me. and missed alot of school already. samantha145- does the therapist help? cuz im looking into going to see one


----------



## mjpp6dlhse (Oct 8, 2004)

boy i know how you feel! High school already started here, and i cant even go, i'm homeschoooled this year because everything is so bad with me, i just found out that i also have juvenile fibromyalgia as well as chronic fatigue syndrome, and the days when i get an ibs attack im laid up in bed and cant do very much because i feel so weak due to all of it. But hang in there it'll get better i've had IBS for a year and a half and still getting used to it, but yoga seems to help me a little bit, but try to find a program that works for you. Feel better!


----------



## Favourites (Sep 28, 2004)

All your stories sound very much like mine, only im in grade 10 presently. The first year of high school is tough because you have alot of things running through your head. I've had IBS since I was 10 I'm now almost 16. I'm not going to lie its not easy juggling IBS and school at the same time. I too go to a therapist and shes a great help. Words of advice I guess would be find something that (this will sound hard but) gets your mind off your stomach. Example is I chew alot of gum. Hopefully I've been as of some help to you all as others have been for me. Tom


----------



## noname45 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey TJD, I'm a freshman in high school and I'm new to IBS. Through research I have learned that chewing gum creates more air in your body and contributes to gas in your stomach. It also dehydrates you. I just thoght I would let you know because I also chewed a lot of gum until my doctor told me it was a problem.


----------



## 15966 (Aug 13, 2005)

oh my gosh this is scarry, I only had one stomaxche spasm about 2 days ago and it was one of the most horrible things I've ever been through, 11 hours, the last 4 being so severe all i did was scream and shake uncontrollably, it was so scarrry I thought I was going to die. I hasd no idea that IBS is such a common problem, I thought this stomache spasm was a one-time thing but It seems like it may be a constant thing. Ca it ever truly go away? And how do u know if you have it? And is 11 hours a regular spasm or is it more severe, because I can't imagine going through that more than once


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

the way that i 'survived' school with IBS was eating only the food's i was 100% safe with for lunch, and i only occasionally ate chocolate or crisps from my friends if they offered, loads of times i actually turned it down







tell your school about it if you think you can't survive the whole time you're there, i mean i told my school and they weren't helpful at all but yours may be different. i mean my school didn't have a toilet i could use that was out of the way or seperate if i was having a bad day, i couldn't even use the staffs toilet because they said that some of the teacher would ask why i was in there and 'i didn't want to tell them the reason surely?' so i avoiding going at school at all costs. i actually told the office i was sick and needed to go home a few times because i was so desperate to go but didn't want to go at school. got me the rest of the day off too


----------

